

The Al Capone of Tarnów - acsillag
http://riowang.blogspot.com/2014/08/tarnow-tales-1-al-capone-of-tarnow.html

======
mercurial
Certainly a crook, but not boxing in the same category as Al Capone. No
murder, torture, large-scale organization with a number of different criminal
activities to be seen here, just a thief running a protection racket.

